# Audi TTS Roadster : Meteor Grey or Dolphin Grey ??



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

*Audi TTS Roadster pics : Meteor Grey or Delphin Grey ??*​
Meteor Grey1270.59%Delphin Grey211.76%I don't know317.65%


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

Question : 
On these pictures, is it Meteor Grey or Dolphin Grey ??


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

As Dolphin was discontinued before the TTS came out, can't we be sure its not Dolphin?


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, i'd agree, think it's meteor.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've seen those pics before and am pretty sure it's meteor grey, Dolphin is a couple of shades lighter.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Dolphin Grey is not available to order on the TTS and on any TT after Wk22 of this year AFAIK.

Meteor Grey replaced Dolphin Grey


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

steffan said:


>


Audi TT Roadster Dolphin Grey


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

I would like to have your opinion please.
For TT Roadster Clubsport concept, is it Daytona Grey ??
More deep reflections : I love this colour ... beautiful.


----------



## ebusch (Jul 1, 2007)

steffan said:


> I would like to have your opinion please.
> For TT Roadster Clubsport concept, is it Daytona Grey ??
> More deep reflections : I love this colour ... beautiful.


Yes, the color of the Clubsport is Daytona. It's quite a beautiful color, and I liked it so much that I special ordered it for my TT. There are some pics in the sticky thread at the top of this forum, but they really don't do the color justice. It really needs to be seen in person under bright sunlight.


----------

